# What is this?



## Collide (Mar 9, 2011)

I got some live rock the other day and I have no idea what this thing is on one of them lol
Its pretty nasty feeling (I accidently touched it putting the rock it)

Just wondering what it is if I should leave it or scrape it off, Thanks.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks kinda like a sponge to me...I might just scrape it off, just in case. If it is a sponge it is going to die anyway, because it will have gotten air in it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I was thinking sponge too but I'm not very experienced in that kind of thing.


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Kaiden32 said:


> Looks kinda like a sponge to me...I might just scrape it off, just in case. If it is a sponge it is going to die anyway, because it will have gotten air in it.


A++


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Did I pass the aquarium geek test yet?


----------

